# Johnson's beach 10/7



## Out_Of_Wyoming (Sep 8, 2015)

Went to Johnson's for a short time around 10 this morning. Caught a 6" pomp and 8" flounder. Had a few other hits but nothing big. Water was fairly flat and clear. We were able to walk to the first sandbar. Don't remember the name of the fly I was using but there is a pic below. These were my 2nd and 3rd saltwater catches so I was pretty happy.


----------

